# 1968 Schwinn Runabout, All Original, CL Find



## antque (Jan 15, 2016)

Found this on my local Craigs list, March 1968 Schwinn Runabout, all original, great tires, 3 speed stick shift, just needs cleaning, a pawn shop bought it from the original owner, thanks for looking


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 15, 2016)

very nice,always have wanted one.


----------



## how (Jan 15, 2016)

sweet


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 15, 2016)

had a few of them over the years.looks like a nice example,and the tires are worth a few hundred alone.
just a note,when you fold the bars,fold them forward.easier on the cables from my experience.


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 15, 2016)

Very nice! I love the color


----------



## 56 Vette (Jan 16, 2016)

Ditto! Nice bike, and cool color! Joe


----------



## irideiam (Jan 16, 2016)

Sweetness............


----------

